# Just want to say hi



## Blinky (Sep 5, 2018)

What's up everyone just joined to meet like minded people who share the  same interest, you generally don't meet to much muscle enthusiasts  around, can't believe I haven't already joined one of these, anyone hi  all, you will be seeing alot more of me. I've been lifting weight for 5 years now and havent been to happy with  my size, i'm 6ft 240lbs. now its time to shred the weight, i'm finding any good ideas out there or good supplements to take. Thank you


----------



## brazey (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (Sep 6, 2018)

Blinky said:


> What's up everyone just joined to meet like minded people who share the  same interest, you generally don't meet to much muscle enthusiasts  around, can't believe I haven't already joined one of these, anyone hi  all, you will be seeing alot more of me. I've been lifting weight for 5 years now and havent been to happy with  my size, i'm 6ft 240lbs. now its time to shred the weight, i'm finding any good ideas out there or good supplements to take. Thank you



On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF .. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF.. 
Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


Stick around... You have everything to gain from being here.. tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..


----------



## zhong (Sep 7, 2018)

welcome


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Blinky said:


> What's up everyone just joined to meet like minded people who share the  same interest, you generally don't meet to much muscle enthusiasts  around, can't believe I haven't already joined one of these, anyone hi  all, you will be seeing alot more of me. I've been lifting weight for 5 years now and havent been to happy with  my size, i'm 6ft 240lbs. now its time to shred the weight, i'm finding any good ideas out there or good supplements to take. Thank you



Welcome!


----------

